# To Make Up (To Someone)



## RhoKappa

Usually, when we fail someone, we try to make things right by doing better things for them in their favor.  For example, you send your friend to buy concert tickets and he fails due to a mistake on his part.  He admits his mistake and pledges, "I'll make it up to you."  Another example would be a girl who shows up one hour late for a dinner date with her boyfriend.  The boyfriend is very mad, but she calms him by saying, "I'll make it up to you."

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## einy

You can say like that:
- You are one hour late, dear!
- Sorry, I owe you a kiss! ("Прости, с меня поцелуй!")

I would not say phrases containing words like "pay back", "reward" or "compensate" since they are too "lawyer-like", too formal or bear negative connotation.


----------



## Aranjuez

RhoKappa said:


> Usually, when we fail someone, we try to make things right by doing better things for them in their favor.  For example, you send your friend to buy concert tickets and he fails due to a mistake on his part.  He admits his mistake and pledges, "I'll make it up to you."  Another example would be a girl who shows up one hour late for a dinner date with her boyfriend.  The boyfriend is very mad, but she calms him by saying, "I'll make it up to you."
> 
> Как сказать по-русски?



There is a good expression that can be used in any situation and sounds neither formal nor ''lawyer-like'' to me - "сгладить [свою] вину"  That's in general.


----------



## Maroseika

Sorry for correction, but it is загладить, not сгладить.


----------



## Aranjuez

Maroseika said:


> Sorry for correction, but it is загладить, not сгладить.


No problem, corrections are always OK, if they are to the point  Indeed, the right version is "загладить вину", but "сгладить вину", although incorrect, also exists, and I don't know why exactly this variant came to my mind


----------



## estreets

I think the point is that in Russian there is no universal idiom for those cases. We always use something different, 'customized', not 'ready-made'. 
And _загладить/сгладить вину_ sounds a bit too elevated to me.


----------



## einy

Agreed, "загладить/сгладить вину" is a kind of extreme excuse, not for an everyday situation.

Imagine that while driving your car you hit a puddle and covered a coming by nice girl's evening dress with a thiсk layer of dirt and water. All you can do in this situation is to drop your car, get on your knees and beg like:  "Ради Бога, простите меня! Могу ли я хоть чем-нибудь загладить свою вину перед Вами?"


----------



## Aranjuez

Well, I don't consider it as an "extreme" excuse and I personnaly use "сгладить вину" in everyday life..but, perhaps, not very often (because I don't have to make up to somebody often )


----------



## er targyn

Dosn't "I'll make it up to you" mean also "I'll make it like you want"?


----------



## einy

I see here (http://www.thefreedictionary.com/make+up) that it just equals to "to compensate to smb. for smth."


----------



## morzh

When "make up" is used with "up to you", it (my opinion) has no direct analog in Russian.

When you simply say "they made up" - this means "они помирились" (they made peace).

When "I will make it up to you" is used towards a friend as a guilt admission, then you can say:"Виноват, с меня причитается" (humorous - means "mea culpa, I owe you a drink") or something to that effect depending on who it is you are talking to.

Versions - 

За мной не станет. (you know I am good for it)
Я тебя не обижу (I will make you happy) - used in business
Сделаем, как ты хочешь (we'll do it the way you want).


A girlfriend can say whatever women say to soothe a man's ego ("Ну, прости меня - извинения вечером в спальне").

That is, in every particular case you come up with the best combination of apology and making amends for the particular transgression.
-----------

So, in a nutshell, tell us exact context of what has happened "to your friend"  and we will try to come up with the best Russian version of a good "make-up" scenario.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> when "i will make it up to you" is used towards a friend as a guilt admission, then you can say:"Виноват, с меня причитается" (humorous - means "mea culpa, i owe you a drink") or something to that effect depending on who it is you are talking to.


Я слышал это выражение в смысле обещания отблагодарить за что-нибудь. Например, человек помог мне перевести письмо с английского, я ему говорю: "Спасибо, с меня причитается". Но с "виноват"... не знаю. Честно говоря, не встречал.


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Я слышал это выражение в смысле обещания отблагодарить за что-нибудь. Например, человек помог мне перевести письмо с английского, я ему говорю: "Спасибо, с меня причитается". Но с "виноват"... не знаю. Честно говоря, не встречал.



You probably right.


----------



## morzh

I am failing to translate this.

The exact meaning of the "I'll make it up to you" is two-fold: "It is my fault, sorry; and I will make amends to remedy the situation to your liking."
That is it consists of both confirming the guilt and a promise to make amends.

There is no problem translating all of this in Russian. The problem is, that it is a succinct idiom, and I am not aware of the existence of such in Russian.

So, 

"Слушай, я исправлюсь. Ну что мне сделать, чтобы ты меня простил(а)?" in case a man pleading with his girlfriend, can be one way of saying something close in meaning.


----------



## Aranjuez

Actually I can't understand what's wrong with "загладить/сгладить вину"..Is it only me who uses this expression in Russian?  I find it to be the most adequate version if we have to find an analogue


----------



## morzh

Aranjuez said:


> Actually I can't understand what's wrong with "загладить/сгладить вину"..Is it only me who uses this expression in Russian?  I find it to be the most adequate version if we have to find an analogue




As the joke goes, "can you use it in a sentence?"

Here's a hypothetical situation: you stood up your girlfriend, and she's pissed.
Now you have to say "Sorry, honey - I'll make it up to you".
Use "Загладить вину" for this purpose, and make it sound naturally (one can put any phrase into any situation, but whether or not it will sound right - it's another question' this is my dilemma here).

So...?

(I'll explain my qualms about this phrase - it is a form of official apology.

Вставай, товарищ Мальцев - 
Загладь свою вину!
(с) Галич



"Я обещаю, граждане судьи, загладить свою вину перед народом".

But using this with your girlfriend? A friend? to me does not sound right.

Now you have the floor)


----------



## estreets

To Aranjuez
Me personally I can hardly imagine that a girl 


> who shows up one hour late for a dinner date with her boyfriend. The boyfriend is very mad, but she calms him by saying, "I'll make it up to you."


would say:
"Я заглажу (свою) вину!"


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> To Aranjuez
> Me personally I can hardly imagine that a girl
> would say:
> "Я заглажу (свою) вину!"



Unless she adds "в кровати"


----------



## morzh

I think, the correct translation of this phrase is highly context-dependent and cannot be translated universally.


----------



## Aranjuez

Guys, I've just asked my colleagues: they told me, they would use the phrase "загладить/сгладить вину" if they showed up one hour late for a dinner date with their boyfriends. And I suggest you asked somebody else - you might be quite surprised 
I'm not trying to "have the floor" - I'm trying to help a person to find an adequate version that could be used in any context (more or less). I think, this expression can be definitely helpful, even more helpful than knowing that "the correct translation of this phrase is highly context-dependent and  cannot be translated universally"  Morzh, nothing personal 
BTW, why don't you see any "bed-like" context in the English phrase "The boyfriend is very mad, but she calms him by saying, "I'll make it up  to you." As we say, everyone thinks according to the degree of his deprevity


----------



## morzh

Well, I am not taking it personally at all: I am also trying to help, but if I don't believe something is correct, I am trying to help the way that I consider correct. I would not in good conscience recommend to someone using something that I know I would not use.

But this is my personal opinion on the matter, in line with my understanding the usage of this phrase.

Now, here's a way we used in the past to resolve questions which cannot be successfully answered by few of us.

We can ask the moderator to create a poll, and solicit opinions on the usage of "Я загляжу свою вину" in personal apologies.

This is a bit complicated by the fact that the translation we use is universal, so maybe we can subdivide the question is 2-3 discrete application, and ask a popular opinion as to whether this phrase can be successfully used in all of them, and who would use it in a situation like this.

-


To start, we can try to make a local poll, for those who so far participated in this thread.

Dec-Sev, Estreets, einy, er_targyn, you and myself. And whoever wants to add to it.

-------

PS. I am not treating this as a personal vindication, and I will not treat it as a personal defeat, if my opinion will be voted wrong. I just would really like to know if an apology to a girlfriend can be made in a form of "я заглажу свою вину". Although if it is the case, I will think I am getting too old


----------



## Aranjuez

Well, that's a good idea  But it will be a success only if a number of "voters" is considerable enough and everyone is impartial ..I'm also not considering it as a personal challenge, I'm just surprised to know that such a usual IMHO phrase can sound inappropriate


----------



## dec-sev

Aranjuez said:


> I think, this expression can be definitely helpful, even more helpful than knowing that "the correct translation of this phrase is highly context-dependent and  cannot be translated universally"


Я думаю, что вы оба правы -- и вы, и morzh. Я не вижу ничего плохого в "загладить свою вину", а звучит ли выражение слишком возвышенно, зависит и от того, _как_ оно сказано. Можно сказать с улыбкой, а можно как драматические актеры "Как я могу загладить свою вину, Офелия" 
И, конечно же, ответ зависит от ситуации /контекста. В вопросе был приведен пример с билетами. Представим, что я попросил товарища взять билеты на Алексея Козлова, а тот забыл, потом звонит мне и объясняет ситуацию. Я, конечно, высказываю свои негодования, и если бы я в  ответ услышал:"Как мне загладить свою вину?", то я бы ответил: "Ты что, дружище, перешел с Мураками на сериалы для слабонервных?" 
Как вариант 
Пусть опоздала снова на час я
   Можно простить
   Только приди и объясни
   Я не пойму, в чем дело 
(группа "Браво")


----------



## estreets

As for me, frankly speaking, I'd never used this phrase "заглажу/загладила (мою/свою) вину".
I even can hardly recollect any situation where I could use it because as I mentioned it's a bit too elevated, or too 'soap-opera' in the girl's case. (Well, I would not say it if I showed up one hour late for a dinner date. Or even if I failed to show up at all  )


----------



## RhoKappa

morzh said:


> The exact meaning of the "I'll make it up to you" is two-fold: "It is my fault, sorry; and I will make amends to remedy the situation to your liking."
> That is it consists of both confirming the guilt and a promise to make amends.


This is the exact meaning of the idiom in question, when we say, "I'll make it up to you."  There must be a universally-accepted idiom for the expression, because people every day fail and disappoint others.


----------



## Aranjuez

dec-sev said:


> Я думаю, что вы оба правы -- и вы, и morzh. Я не вижу ничего плохого звучит ли выражение слишком возвышенно, зависит и от того, _как_ оно сказано. Можно сказать с улыбкой, а можно как драматические актеры "Как я могу загладить свою вину, Офелия"


 


dec-sev said:


> И, конечно же, ответ зависит от ситуации /контекста. В вопросе был приведен пример с билетами.


Ситуация и контекст, бесспорно, важны. Но мы потом принялись обсуждать другую ситуацию - уже когда извиняется девушка, и здесь я не вижу ничего криминального, хотя женская половина этой ветки и призналась, что эту фразу никогда не использовали..Может быть потому, что у нас вообще не принято обещать "компенсацию"?  просто ответить: "Прости, я больше не буду"..


----------



## Ottilie

estreets said:


> as for me, frankly speaking, i'd never used this phrase "заглажу/загладила (мою/свою) вину".
> I even can hardly recollect any situation where i could use it because as i mentioned it's a bit too elevated, or too 'soap-opera' in the girl's case. (well, i would not say it if i showed up one hour late for a dinner date. Or even if i failed to show up at all  )



Я тоже такого словосочетания никогда не использовала в общении.Вообще-то, оно как-то старомодно звучит,вроде как в произведении шекспира


----------



## Aranjuez

ottilie said:


> Я тоже такого словосочетания никогда не использовала в общении.Вообще-то, оно как-то старомодно звучит,вроде как в произведений шекспира


Скажу своим коллегам-филологам, что мы с ними говорим языком "вроде как в произведений шекспира"


----------



## Ottilie

aranjuez said:


> Скажу своим коллегам-филологам, что мы с ними говорим языком "вроде как в произведении шекспира"



Просто у меня сложилось такое ощущение,поскольку ни разу не слышла такого словосочетания в общении.
Мы с вами живем в разных уголках земного шара, Вы филолог,а моя деятельность к этому никакого отношения не имеет,так что ниче плохого не вижу в том,что у нас разные мнения по этому поводу , к тому же Вы филолог , я от всей души уважаю вашу точкy зрения в этой связи


----------



## morzh

Я тоже не филолог. Даже на любителя не тяну.
Сам я никогда в жизни (мне скоро 50) не употреблял это выражение.

Вполне возможно, именно потому, что я, кроме как в официальных ситуациях, притом в кино (в жизни - откуда они у меня, ситуации-то), не слышал, чтобы другие его употребляли.
А в личном общении было именно это:"прости, больше не буду".

Вполне возможно, что здесь разница исторически-культурно-языковая: в одной культуре было принято одновременно с извинениями предлагать компенсацию, и потому была выработана фраза, означающая именно это (прости+я компенсирую), а в другой - обычно ограничивалось извиниением, а компенсация была чисто поведенческая, по ходу реального примирения, и заранее не обещалась.


----------



## dec-sev

Вспомнил, что фраза употребляется в "От заката до рассвета". В конце фильма герой Джоржа Клуни упрекает мафиози, что тот выбрал неудачное место для встерчи, и что у него (у Клуни) брат погиб, на что тот отвечает "I'll make it up to you". Можно перевести как "семьям погибших будет выплачена компенсация"  Шутка, кончено.


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Вспомнил, что фраза употребляется в "От заката до рассвета". В конце фильма герой Джоржа Клуни упрекает мафиози, что тот выбрал неудачное место для встерчи, и что у него (у Клуни) брат погиб, на что тот отвечает "i'll make it up to you". Можно перевести как "семьям погибших будет выплачена компенсация"  Шутка, кончено.




В этом смысле можносказать "Ничего, ты в накладе не останешься" или "Мы тебя не обидим".
Или (словами классика) - "Свои люди - сочтемся".

But, all this one more time shows how context-dependent the phrase is. I doubt the mafioso, had he spoken Russian, would use "Я заглажу свою вину" in this situation.

The literal meaning of the phrase though "I will compensate you for your trouble". (to make up (in this sense) - to compensate)


----------



## morzh

"Скажу своим коллегам-филологам, что мы с ними говорим языком "вроде как в произведении шекспира""

А в каком переводе? Маршака? Пастернака? Лозинского?


----------



## cyanista

morzh said:


> А в личном общении было именно это:"прости, больше не буду".
> 
> Вполне возможно, что здесь разница исторически-культурно-языковая: в одной культуре было принято одновременно с извинениями предлагать компенсацию, и потому была выработана фраза, означающая именно это (прости+я компенсирую), а в другой - обычно ограничивалось извиниением, а компенсация была чисто поведенческая, по ходу реального примирения, и заранее не обещалась.


Мне очень нравится это объяснение! Собиралась было написать что-то похожее, но остается только подписаться под цитатой.


----------



## einy

I 100% agree with Morzh - it is a peculiarity of English language to mention a kind of a compensation in exchange. I would say that we in Russia just apologize, and there is no common and widely used phrase which says about compensation (in any form).


----------



## Aranjuez

ottilie said:


> Мы с вами живем в разных уголках земного шара, Вы филолог,а моя деятельность к этому никакого отношения не имеет,так что ниче плохого не вижу в том,что у нас разные мнения по этому поводу , к тому же Вы филолог , я от всей души уважаю вашу точкy зрения в этой связи


Точка зрения каждого из нас должна уважаться, так как мы все - носители русского языка, и не важно, филологи мы или нет  Я немного эээ возмутилась, так как только лишь языку Шекспира выражение "загладить вину" нельзя приписать, и ни в одном словаре Вы не найдете пометку "устар."  Надеюсь, я загладила свою вину  перед Вами. 


morzh said:


> А в каком переводе? Маршака? Пастернака? Лозинского?


В том, где чаще всего встречается эта фраза 

Я довольна, что в итоге мы пришли к более ли менее общему мнению, выяснив, что здесь еще и лингвокультурологические особенности


----------



## Ottilie

aranjuez said:


> Точка зрения каждого из нас должна уважаться, так как мы все - носители русского языка, и не важно, филологи мы или нет  Я немного эээ возмутилась, так как только лишь языку Шекспира выражение "загладить вину" нельзя приписать, и ни в одном словаре Вы не найдете пометку "устар."  Надеюсь, я загладила свою вину  перед Вами.



Все тип-топ. Короче,Вы не должны были загладить свою вину передо мной,ведь все противоречия в какой-то степени приводят к нахождению подходящих ответов на заданные другими пользователями вопросы.

Сейчас насчет данной темы . На мой взгляд,не всегда найдутся точные  эквиваленты в русском языке,поскольу их присутствие зависит скорее всего,как уже было сказано, от лингвокультурологических особенностей.


----------



## morzh

*Бюро по заглаживанию лингвокультурологических вин (и материализации духов*).
Заглаживание вин производится только одобренными Санэпиднадзором, Очень Большим Советом Очень Больших Шаманов Всеглубочайшего Языковедознания, и Институтом Языка способами, практически без применения химсредтсв, особенно хлора и дуста, и с минимальным использованием алкоголя и пургена.
В случае, если Ваша вина не будет заглажена к Вашему полному лингвокультурологическому удовлетворению - *we will make it up to you!*


----------



## maraintranslation

По ситуации:
извини, дорогой, я постараюсь больше не опаздывать...
или 
я исправлюсь(= "заглажу свою вину" по-моему, уж очень официально как-то звучит)
а насчёт "с меня причитается"= это в русскоговорящей среде воспринимается как "с меня бутылка" за оказанную услугу, в данном случае, я бы не стала употреблять это выражение
Hope, that helps


----------

